# WINE Installing problem (ld-elf.so.1 not found)



## scorpion_2009 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello. Help, please solve the problem. Computer: FreeBSD 8.0, CPU Core 2 Duo x32. I tried to put out ports WINE (/usr/ports/emulators/wine). After issuing the command `winecfg` pops error


```
ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 not found
```

The file itself in the directory /libexec exist. Wine version 1.1.41. Maybe version incompatibility? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ehwood (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd like to second this. I have FreeBSD release 8 AMD64 with the wine-amd64-8-1.1.30,1.tbz package installed, and I get the same error despite the file being where it's supposed to be.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 14, 2010)

Someone could probably grep the source code for "ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 not found" and find out what's happening.


----------



## scorpion_2009 (Apr 15, 2010)

There is suspicion, that it is necessary it was right after setting of WINE to overload a computer


----------



## crsd (Apr 15, 2010)

scorpion_2009 said:
			
		

> There is suspicion, that it is necessary it was right after setting of WINE to overload a computer



Nice joke :e


----------

